# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  [].com

## Dr.Tiger

[] - англоязычный форум, где люди детально описывают способы су, свои ощущения во время подготовки к су или в процессе самого су (например, при отравлении).
Совершенно вменяемый контингент, не заметил никаких троллей, твинков, флэйма и т.п. Никто никого не отговаривает, все желают друг другу "удачного путешествия" и "увидеться на другой стороне / в лучшем мире".

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Никто никого не отговаривает, все желают друг другу "удачного путешествия" и "увидеться на другой стороне / в лучшем мире".


 Имущество никому не отписывают перед "удачным путешествием"? Прямо на какую-то секту смахивает.

----------


## Wasted

А вот это интересно. Спасибо, док

----------


## Remarque

> sanctionedsuicide.com - англоязычный форум, где люди детально описывают способы су, свои ощущения во время подготовки к су или в процессе самого су (например, при отравлении).
> Совершенно вменяемый контингент, не заметил никаких троллей, твинков, флэйма и т.п. Никто никого не отговаривает, все желают друг другу "удачного путешествия" и "увидеться на другой стороне / в лучшем мире".


 А вот это уже тянет на уголовную статью, доктор Тайгей. Достали уже с Вашей рекламой способов су.

----------


## tempo

Может, лучше про Reactor
Про любимый лунный трактор..?
 :Wink:

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> А вот это уже тянет на уголовную статью, доктор Тайгей.


 А вы, простите, прокурор? Или следак? А мож, вы судья? Не? Так хули вы за чужую работу беретесь? Марш *о*чки драить!

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Может, лучше про Reactor
> Про любимый лунный трактор..?


 Та можно, просто тут один долбойоп снова вылез.

----------


## Remarque

> А вы, простите, прокурор? Или следак? А мож, вы судья? Не? Так хули вы за чужую работу беретесь? Марш *о*чки драить!


 Очки драить - это по Вашей укропской части. Небось уже в Польше панам унитазы язычком вылизывали.

----------


## Remarque

> Та можно, просто тут один долбойоп снова вылез.


 Долбоёб это здесь именно Вы. Мать своей не смогли вовремя нужный диагноз поставить, из-за этого она и умерла, а теперь пытаетесь привлечь к ответственности других, дохтур.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Очки драить - это по Вашей укропской части. Небось уже в Польше панам унитазы язычком вылизывали.


 Чё там насчет ст. 282 УК РФ? Не слышали про такую?

----------


## Remarque

> Чё там насчет ст. 282 УК РФ? Не слышали про такую?


 . 
Похоже, Вы уже забыли, что пару месяцев назад первым начали писать всякую фигню о России и её жителях. Видно, с памятью у Вас не очень, да, дохтур?

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Мать своей не смогли вовремя нужный диагноз поставить, из-за этого она и умерла, а теперь пытаетесь привлечь к ответственности других, дохтур.


 С вами на медицинскую тематику я полемизировать не намерен: вы (лингвист вроде?) слово "мать" просклонять не в состоянии (видимо, из-за эмоций, вас захлестывающих) - о какой медицине с вами можно говорить?
С таким же успехом я мог бы отправиться в хлев метать бисер перед свиньями.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> . 
> Похоже, Вы уже забыли, что пару месяцев назад первым начали писать всякую фигню о России и её жителях. Видно, с памятью у Вас не очень, да, дохтур?


 Я не помню дословно того, что я там писал, однако точно знаю, что в моих постав состава, образующего упомянутую статью УК РФ, не было: я предельно аккуратен в своих высказываниях. В вашем же посте - состав есть. Это точно.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

постах*

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Я не помню дословно того, что я там писал, однако точно знаю, что в моих постав состава, образующего упомянутую статью УК РФ, не было: я предельно аккуратен в своих высказываниях. В вашем же посте - состав есть. Это точно.


 бля...  Мои высказывания не образовывали состава преступления, предусмотренного упомянутой статьей УК РФ. Так правильно)))

----------


## Remarque

> С вами на медицинскую тематику я полемизировать не намерен: вы (лингвист вроде?) слово "мать" просклонять не в состоянии (видимо, из-за эмоций, вас захлестывающих) - о какой медицине с вами можно говорить?
> С таким же успехом я мог бы отправиться в хлев метать бисер перед свиньями.


 Так и из Вас врач не очень: матери правильный диагноз вовремя поставить не смогли, себе помочь тоже не в состоянии, своему коллеге на форуме тоже ничем помочь не можете. Я бы не решился записаться на приём к такому "врачу". Зато всякие намёки-ссылки на сайты с реальными способами суицида Вы без особого стеснения скидываете, в чём тоже, безусловно, есть состав преступления.

----------


## Remarque

> постах*


 Так вот и у Вас тоже описки. Нервничаете, да, дохтур?

----------


## Remarque

> бля...  Мои высказывания не образовывали состава преступления, предусмотренного упомянутой статьей УК РФ. Так правильно)))


 . 
Вы уже от волнения сами с собой разговаривать стали, комментируя свои же комменты?

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Так и из Вас врач не очень: матери правильный диагноз вовремя поставить не смогли, себе помочь тоже не в состоянии, своему коллеге на форуме тоже ничем помочь не можете. Я бы не решился записаться на приём к такому "врачу". Зато всякие намёки-ссылки на сайты с реальными способами суицида Вы без особого стеснения скидываете, в чём тоже, безусловно, есть состав преступления.


 Remarque, вы по сравнению со мной - БАРАН. Я серьезно. Понимаете? БА-РАН - "бэ", "а", "эр", "а", "эн". Понять этого вы не в состоянии по той простой причине, что вы - БАРАН (тут тире между местоимением и им. существительным необходимо для усиления). Вам это любой на форуме скажет. Я вам гарантирую.




> Так и из Вас врач не очень: матери правильный диагноз вовремя поставить не смогли


 "Слышал звон, да не знает, где он" - это про вас.




> себе помочь тоже не в состоянии


 Как раз с собой я разобрался и назначил себе лечение.




> своему коллеге на форуме тоже ничем помочь не можете.


 У коллеги, мягко говоря, необычный случай. Если вы внимательно читали его топик, то, возможно, обратили внимание на то обстоятельство, что даже местная профессура развела руками.




> Я бы не решился записаться на приём к такому "врачу".


 Какие проблемы? Идите к тому, кто замочит вас прямо в приемнике))

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, вы по сравнению со мной - БАРАН. Я серьезно. Понимаете? БА-РАН - "бэ", "а", "эр", "а", "эн". Понять этого вы не в состоянии по той простой причине, что вы - БАРАН (тут тире между местоимением и им. существительным необходимо для усиления). Вам это любой на форуме скажет. Я вам гарантирую.
> 
> 
> 
> "Слышал звон, да не знает, где он" - это про вас.
> 
> 
> 
> Как раз с собой я разобрался и назначил себе лечение.
> ...


 .   
А вот уверенно тянете на стопроцентного Долбоёба. По буквам разбирать не буду.

Говорите лично за себя, не обобщая и не говоря за других юзеров этого форума. 

Читая Ваш коммент выше, складывается впечатление, что пишет какой-то обкуренный утырок. 
Кстати, Вы тоже в своё время скакали на Майдане с кастрюлькой на голове? А может, она и сейчас у вас к головке надёжно прикреплена?

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> .   
> Говорите лично за себя, не обобщая и не говоря за других юзеров этого форума.


 Отдавать команды вы можете только овцам, которые находятся у вас в подчинении.




> .   
> Читая Ваш коммент выше, складывается впечатление, что пишет какой-то обкуренный утырок.


 Стесняюсь спросить, откуда такие познания насчет обкуренных утырков? Наверное, часто общаетесь с ними в реальной жизни, например, дома?




> Кстати, Вы тоже в своё время скакали на Майдане с кастрюлькой на голове?


 Не-а, я в те времена в моря на Камчатке ходил.




> А может, она и сейчас у вас к головке надёжно прикреплена?


 Может) Лично проверить не желаете? Можем увидеться в Киеве на Майдане, если у вас очко не жим-жим))

И да, с чего это вдруг раба царя потянуло на такие вопросы?

----------


## Remarque

Я лишь сужу по Вашим обкуренным комментам, в связи с чем и подозреваю, что Вы сейчас под наркотой. 

Интересно, много уже пациентов на тот свет отправили в нынешнем неадекватном состоянии? Впрочем, ваших фашистских западенцев особо-то и не жалко. Можете хоть пачками направлять их в морг. Тогда и в Донбассе спокойней станет. 

 Пока что нет особого желания приезжать в нынешнюю бандеровскую Укропию. Уж лучше намечать встречу в России. Вам же туда быстрее доехать, чем мне к Вам в Куев?

----------


## tempo

Боже, и этот человек запрещал мне когда-то ковырять пальцем в носу и учил, с какой буквы писать слово "Бог"  :Smile:

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Remarque, что это было?) У меня такое чувство, что я Вия вызвала)

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, что это было?) У меня такое чувство, что я Вия вызвала)


 
Нет, это был не Вий, а Вакиньян) И он сам пришёл в лучших традициях Кинга)

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> что это было?)


 Недолингвист решил "блес*Т*нуть" интеллектом и проебал словесную дуэль.

----------


## Remarque

Это Вы её проиграли с Вашим укропским интеллеХтом, слившись вчера, недодоктор.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Я лишь сужу по Вашим обкуренным комментам, в связи с чем и подозреваю, что Вы сейчас под наркотой. 
> 
> Интересно, много уже пациентов на тот свет отправили в нынешнем неадекватном состоянии? Впрочем, ваших фашистских западенцев особо-то и не жалко. Можете хоть пачками направлять их в морг. Тогда и в Донбассе спокойней станет. 
> 
>  Пока что нет особого желания приезжать в нынешнюю бандеровскую Укропию. Уж лучше намечать встречу в России. Вам же туда быстрее доехать, чем мне к Вам в Куев?


 Этот пост - и есть форменный слив, фиаско. "Аргументы" у вас явно закончились, и дальше вам "эякулировать" было уже нечем.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> интеллеХтом


 Если делаете ошибки в словах намеренно, то берите последние в кавычки. Если что, так дядя Розенталь учил. 
Не благодарите)

----------


## Remarque

Какие вопросы, такие и ответы. Я лишь отвечал Вам той же монетой, дохтур, пока Вы вчера ночью подобру-поздорову не свалили с сайта, явно не в себе. А теперь, похоже, уже протрезвели.

Вы с Вашим рабским укропским менталитетом вернулись в работники к панам. Действительно, зачем ехать к русским, когда паны бандерлогам за мытьё унитазов больше платят, не так ли?

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Вы с Вашим рабским укропским менталитетом вернулись в работники к панам. Действительно, зачем ехать к русским, когда паны бандерлогам за мытьё унитазов больше платят, не так ли?


 Тут ведь, понимаете ли, вот в чем дело. Умный человек может постараться и в беседе с бараном спуститься до уровня последнего, чтобы тот его понял. А вот баран подняться до уровня умного человека не в состоянии. Поэтому, когда барану нечего сказать по существу заявленной темы (а баран a priori не может сказать что-либо по существу темы, потому что он БАРАН), он начинает уходить от основной темы в сторону.
Если баран имеет при этом красный паспорт с мутантом на обложке, а его оппонент - синий с тризубом, то первый начинает переводить стрелки в политическую плоскость. Ну, в общем, как вчера))) Арсенал "аргументов" (баран же считает, что его "аргументы" действительно являются аргументами) барана, почерпнутых им с "Кисель-ТВ" и "Соловей-ТВ", весьма ограничен. "Крымнаш", "бандеровцы едят российских детей/бегают с топорами по Крещатику/распинают российских мальчиков" (нужное подчеркнуть, недостающее вписать), "бандеровцы моют унитазы в Польше", "перекроем газ!", "кровавая хунта захватила власть в Кукуеве" - вот стандартный "боекомплект" ура-патриота.
При этом баран не в состоянии трезво проанализировать данные "аргументы" (он же баран) и понять, что они несостоятельны. 
Так, экономика Украины демонстрирует ежегодный рост в 3,5-4% (в РФ - около 1% - это по данным Росстата)))). "КрымНаш" превратился в "НамКрыш". Трубу перекрыть тоже не получится: бензоколонка тогда сама инфаркт схватит. Украинские специалисты (строители, водители, инженеры) востребованы в Европе. Уборщики туалетов, правда, тоже востребованы - куда ж без этого? А особенно востребованы проститутки. А знаете почему? Потому что украинки заводят с пол-оборота и встает на них быстрее, чем на женщин в кокошниках. 
"Кровавую хунту", "захватившую" власть в Киеве, избрал народ. И эта "кровавая хунта" мирно, по-европейски ушла, когда тот же народ избрал нового президента и новую Раду. (Совершенно фантастическое в ЭрЭфии явление, да?)) А российских детей злобные бандеровцы едят только в воспаленных мозгах Киселева и Соловьева.

Между тем этому же самому барану не мешало бы оглянуться вокруг. Мир с опаской и недоумением смотрит на Мордор, где орки потрясают ядерной дубинкой, угрожая превратить все в радиоактивный пепел. Белый пушистый зверек уже вплотную подкрался к экономике бензоколонки. И речь уже даже не об очередном повышении пенсионного возраста - да-да, кое-кто в РФ снова хочет его повысить!))) В Москве (!) уже булочные (!) средь бела дня грабят. В общем, приехали. Из экономики РФ выведено более триллиона (!) долларов.
К последнему моменту я самолично руку приложил) Позапрошлым летом продал недвижимость на Камчатке, не уплатив при этом 13% подоходного налога (что-то около 800 т.руб.). Зная, что уезжаем "с концами", мать взяла в кредит семизначную сумму. Вот так и дербанят Россиюшку, пока ура-патриоты взахлеб кричат про Крым, польские унитазы и радиоактивный пепел.

Так что, ба... э-э... Remarque, вы на следующих выборах Путина))) за Путина не забудьте проголосовать.

И да, я русский)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Действительно, Remarque, а что ты можешь сказать по существу? Кстати, у тебя тоже нет доказательств  того, что Dr.Tiger пишет под воздействием психоделиков, но тем не менее, ты его в этом обвиняешь.  Выходит, объективным ты быть не настроен. Я сейчас никого не защищаю и никого не пытаюсь обвинить, если что. Просто я уже писала тебе, что для того, чтобы адекватно оценить ситуацию в России, надо, по меньшей мере, здесь находиться. Устроиться на работу учителем, тысяч на двадцать, взять ипотеку на сто пятьдесят лет, и попробовать выжить, а не валять балду, уповая на щедрые подаяния матушки-Европы, периодически впадая в апатию, в твоем случае, от безделья. Что ты на это скажешь?

----------


## microbe

std::exit(0);

----------


## Remarque

Феникс, я охотно прокомментирую многие высказывания эскулапа. Сегодня много работы, но постараюсь не тянуть с ответом.

Никакой апатии у меня уж давно нет и в помине. Сейчас на моих курсах появились новые интересные люди. Среди них - молодые бразилька и болгарин. Я им преподаю немецкий, но при случае понемножку общаюсь с ними на болгарском и капельку - на португальском. 

Зачем мн брать ипотеку в России, когда могу жить в нашей квартире в Москве? Часть зарплаты я готов отдавать родителям. Им лишние деньги никогда не помешают. Но я ведь и не планирую зарабатывать 20 тысяч. Да и где ты такие зарплаты в Москве учителям нашла-то? Кроме того, можно же всегда подрабатывать частными уроками.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> бразилька


 Лолшто?

----------


## Remarque

Дохтур, давайте обсудим украинскую экономику, раз уж Вы о ней заговорили. Согласно данным МВФ за 2018-й год, номинальный ВВП Украины чуть более 130 миллиардов долларов. По этому показателю она занимает почётное 59-ое место. Впереди неё даже такие небогатые страны, как Колумбия, Перу, Алжир и Ирак.
Да, действительно рост экономики Украины составляет около четырёх процентов в год. Проблема только в том, что ей понабится много лет, чтобы вернуться на домайдаунный уровень. По некоторым данным, около 25-ти лет. Украинская экономика потеряла целое поколение. После госпереворота она рухнула примерно на 30 процентов, окончательно пробив дно. Ниже уже некуда. В связи с этим и начала затем расти, но понадобится много лет стабильного роста, чтобы достичь прежнего уровня. Да и будет ли этот постоянный рост?
Вы же не станете отрицать, что Украина - одна из беднейших стран Европы? Примерно на одном уровне с нищими Албанией и Молдавий. 
А жители Украины голосуют активно ногами, массово валя из страны. Ваш Климкин же называл гигантскую цифру, сколько миллионов украинских гастеров уже свалило из "Нэньки". Это они от хорошей жизни на Украине, наверное, уехали, да?

----------


## Remarque

Интересно, за счёт чего будет расти украинский экспорт? В ЕС Украина экспортирует преимущественно кукурузу и подсолнечное масло. Начали вроде ещё продавать и лес-кругляк. Американские коллеги уже заявили, что хотят сделать из Украины аграрную державу. Это как понимать, интересно?
В смысле, полная деиндустриализация, обратно в каменный век к африканским странам, да?
В ЕС действуют чёткие квоты на украинские товары. Больше, чем разрешено, поставлять нельзя. Вот Украина расходует примерно за полгода свой экспортный лимит, а потом сосёт лапу, клянча новые кредиты у МВФ, США И ЕС.
Российский рынок для Украины закрыт, а западные страны не горят особым желанием покупать у укров что-либо, поддерживая собственное сельские хозяйство.
Интересно, что после Майдауна Украина стало закупать даже сало в Польше и Германии. Собственное его производство на Украине рухнуло.

----------


## Remarque

По поводу востребованности украинских специалиствов на Западе дохтур тупо соврал. Часто их дипломы в странах ЕС просто не признаются. Лишь маленький процент украинцев работает в той же Польше по специальности, зарабатывая при этом на порядок ниже самих поляков. Нужно ещё напомнить, что цены в Польше значительно выше, а значит, немалую сумму они тратят на съём комнаты и пропитание. Многие украинские гастеры работают в Польше нелегально. 
Польские работодатели их нередко кидают, либо не платя в конце месяца зарплату, либо платя лишь часть обещанной суммы.

----------


## Мираж

Ну и срач вы тут устроили. А за ссылку спасибо, много полезной инфы.

----------


## Remarque

Неоднократно бывал уже в Польше, в том числе и в Варшаве. Могу однозначно сказать, что поляки к  украинцам относятся на порядок хуже, чем к россиянам, считая, что украинские гастеры крадут у них работу и сбивают цены на зарплату на польском рынке труда, в результате чего сами поляки меньше зарабатывают. Кроме того, поляки прекрасно помнят Волынскую резню и в курсе, что на Украине он считается национальным героем. Это отнюдь не российская пропаганда, а факты. В инете можно нагуглить немало новостей, где поляки избивают укров лишь за то, что видят их флаг или слышат украинскую речь.

В Венгрии отношение к Украине тоже не очень. После принятия закона о языке венгерские власти стали выдавать украинским жителям приграничных с Венгрией украинских территорий венгерские паспорта, сообщив украинским властям о том, что будут сознательно блокировать все совместные решения стран ЕС, связанные с интеграцией в Европейский Союз Украины.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> давайте обсудим украинскую экономику


 "Лингвист", который не в состоянии написать слово "бразильянка", собрался обсуждать экономику Украины?)))

Ладно, давайте.




> Согласно данным МВФ за 2018-й год, номинальный ВВП Украины чуть более 130 миллиардов долларов. По этому показателю она занимает почётное 59-ое место. Впереди неё даже такие небогатые страны, как Колумбия, Перу, Алжир и Ирак.


 Пользоваться Википедией, как я погляжу, вы научились.




> проблема только в том, что ей понабится много лет, чтобы вернуться на домайдаунный уровень.


 Не так много, как вы думаете. Вам с вашей колокольни плохо видно, что происходит в Украине. Строительство жилья - прекрасный индикатор экономической конъюнктуры в том или ином государстве. Когда я наездами был в Киеве в 2009-2010 годах, я не видел здесь столько строек, сколько вижу сейчас. Из окна одной из своих квартир, расположенной на 20-ом этаже я до горизонта наблюдаю бесчисленные строительные краны и каркасы строящихся высоток. Квартиры, которые я позапрошлым летом купил по $ 600 за м2, сейчас стоят по $ 1 200 за м2. Вы можете мне возразить, мол, Киев - это же столица. На что я вам скажу, что в РФ то же самое.




> *По некоторым данным*, около 25-ти лет.


 Пруфлинк. 




> После госпереворота


 Это была революция, а не госпереворот. Единственный источник власти в Украине - народ. Этот народ вышел на Майдан и своей кровью смыл ту заразу, которая эту власть узурпировала. Боюсь, среднестатистическому россиянину этого не понять.




> Вы же не станете отрицать, что Украина - одна из беднейших стран Европы?


 Не стану. Но при этом с богатейшим потенциалом.




> Примерно на одном уровне с нищими Албанией и Молдавий.


 Смищно))). Вы, оказывается, еще и юморист. 




> Это они от хорошей жизни на Украине, наверное, уехали, да?


 В их отъезде есть позитивный момент - вливания евро и долларов в украинскую экономику.

Я хочу резюмировать. Нам с вами не о чем дискутировать: вы не обладаете необходимыми познаниями ни в макроэкономике, ни в политэкономии, ни в экономгеографии, а все ваши "доводы" базируются на "авторитетном" мнении Кисель-ТВ  и разрозненных статданных из Википедии.
У России нет будущего (во всяком случае, с нынешней властью) - у Украины оно есть.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Ну и срач вы тут устроили.


 сам в шоке

----------


## Remarque

Для меня главное - это благозвучие, поэтому я вполне сознательно пишу именно "бразилька", считая, что слово звучит на порядок мягче "бразильянки". Вот "украинец" и "украинка" звучат грубо, но ведь и "укроп" с "укропкой" явно не лучше.

Я Вам, дохтур, привёл официальные данные о нынешнем уровне украинской эконимики, а Вы мне рассказываете басни о строящихся возле Вас домах. Ваш аргумент достаточно смехотворен, тем более, что Вы могли Всё выдумать. И даже если строятся дома в украинской столице, то это говорит лишь о том, что кто-то из обеспеченных жителей в состоянии себе там купить квартиру. Так и в беднейших африканских странах то же самое, ведь и в их столицах тоже строятся новые дома именно для обеспеченных жителей.

Вы ранее признались, что не заплатили налог в России за продажу  своей квартиры. Насколько я понял, Вы ещё гордитесь этим, да, дохтур? Это так по-украински, так по-укропски, красть что-то и ещё радоваться этому, ведь и Украина годами воровала втихаря у России газ. Вы недалёкий человек, раз не понимаете, что всё возращается в той или иной мере бумерангом.
Свалив к себе на Украину с мамой, Ваша жизнь разве стала лучше, а? Да вроде нет, умерла Ваша мать из-за ошибок украинских врачей-недоучек вроде Вас. Вы же вроде потом были в депрессии, а может, и сейчас в ней находитесь, да? Раз любите медок, то любите и холодок, дохтур. Вы навредили в России, а к Вам теперь всё вернулось, но уже на Украине. Это закон бумеранга, ничего личного. Поэтому нечего винить врачей. Виноваты Вы лично.

----------


## Remarque

Насколько я понял, Вы большй специалист по баранам, да, дохтур? Вот украинские врачи-бараны недоглядели, а потом уже украинские полицейские-бараны не приняли всерьёз Вашего заявления, затем ещё украинские бараны-строители отключили у Вас в квартире электричество, когда Вы там мылись. Повсюду одни бараны, да, дохтур? И на Майдане скакали бараны с кастрюлями на головах, а по  Хрущатику периодически устраивают свои шествия бараны-бадеровцы с портретами своего кумира. Интересно, может, и Вы тоже уже стали бараном в их окружении, так и не заметив этого, а?

----------


## Remarque

И да, Вы не русский, дохтур, а обычный украинец, а может, и жид, фиг Вас там  разберёшь, раз радуетесь тому, что нарушаете законы, сваливая затем втихомолку на Украину, пока Вас не привлекли к ответственности в России, доказывая тем самым, что непорядочный человек.

----------


## Remarque

Дохтур, мне вот интересно, Вы скакали в ванне с кастрюлей на голове, когда Вам отключили электричество?

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Вы ранее признались, что не заплатили налог в России за продажу  своей квартиры. Насколько я понял, Вы ещё гордитесь этим, да, дохтур?


 Ага, здесь вы правы)




> а Вы мне рассказываете басни о строящихся возле Вас домах. Ваш аргумент достаточно смехотворен, тем более, что Вы могли Всё выдумать.


 Пруфлинк:
https://novostroyki.lun.ua/uk/%D0%BD...94%D0%B2%D0%B0
411 новостроек





> Вы недалёкий человек


 Ну да, золотой медалист, призер 3-ей Международной олимпиады по русскому языку и литературе, врач - это явные признаки недалекого человека.




> Вы навредили в России, а к Вам теперь всё вернулось, но уже на Украине. Это закон бумеранга, ничего личного.


 В XXI веке об этом "законе" может рассказывать только человек с уровнем IQ австралийского аборигена. Ну, в общем, вы поняли)))




> Да вроде нет, умерла Ваша мать из-за ошибок украинских врачей-недоучек вроде Вас.


 Как я уже говорил, сложно дискутировать с сапожником о квантовой физике.

У меня очень высокий иммунитет к троллингу, поэтому ваши попытки уколоть меня постоянными напоминаниями о смерти матери бесполезны и лишь характеризуют вас как гнилого, пустопорожнего человечешку.

----------


## tempo

Ристалище непринуждённо превратилось в дристалище.
Истинный ариец из политкорректной страны уж жидов ищет.
Этак дойдёт до обсуждения того, в какой именно гостинице херр Ганс Боголюбофф познакомился с простой русской девушкой, и каким местом та работала в этой гостинице.
Dr.Dear, лучче потратьте силы на Печерский суд, ей-богу, это будет достойнее.
А шумерский  :Smile:  прогресс мы и так понаблюдаем,

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Феникс, я охотно прокомментирую многие высказывания эскулапа. Сегодня много работы, но постараюсь не тянуть с ответом.
> 
> Никакой апатии у меня уж давно нет и в помине. Сейчас на моих курсах появились новые интересные люди. Среди них - молодые бразилька и болгарин. Я им преподаю немецкий, но при случае понемножку общаюсь с ними на болгарском и капельку - на португальском. 
> 
> Зачем мн брать ипотеку в России, когда могу жить в нашей квартире в Москве? Часть зарплаты я готов отдавать родителям. Им лишние деньги никогда не помешают. Но я ведь и не планирую зарабатывать 20 тысяч. Да и где ты такие зарплаты в Москве учителям нашла-то? Кроме того, можно же всегда подрабатывать частными уроками.


 Ты мне сейчас Трау напомнил, с ее "плыву по курсу счастья") 
А "бразилька" вообще оптимистично звучит, почти как "карамелька"). 
Ну мы уже говорили с тобой на эту тему. Я обозначила размер з/платы с учетом твоих планов на тот момент. Ну если все-таки в Москве, прибавь ещё половину к этой сумме.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Ристалище непринуждённо превратилось в дристалище.


 Ага, я сам не заметил, как баран затянул меня в это дерьмо.




> Истинный ариец из политкорректной страны уж жидов ищет.


 Когда оппонент вспоминает про жидов, это явный признак того, что у него заканчиваются аргументы.




> Dr.Dear, лучче потратьте силы на Печерский суд, ей-богу, это будет достойнее.


 Сегодня звонил в управление, там сказали, что заяву передали в следствие. Подожду до среды, а там позвоню следакую

----------


## Remarque

Ну Вы же продолжаете мне отвечать, врач-недоучка. 

Я уже заметил, что именно Вы здесь гнилой человек, раз гордитесь своим мошенничеством. Не знаю, чем Вы уж там в России в своё время занимались, но явно ничем хорошим. Вы обычный мошенник и аферист, дохтур. Интересно, Ваша мать знала об зкрытии налогов? В смысле, она была Вашей соучастницей?

 Вы уже предлагали кому-то из юзеров посредничать при продаже его органов. Наверное, этим и промышляете сейчас в Киеве, продавая органы замоченных атошников в западные страны. Хоть какая-то польза от этих нелюдей будет.

----------


## Remarque

> Ты мне сейчас Трау напомнил, с ее "плыву по курсу счастья") 
> А "бразилька" вообще оптимистично звучит, почти как "карамелька"). 
> Ну мы уже говорили с тобой на эту тему. Я обозначила размер з/платы с учетом твоих планов на тот момент. Ну если все-таки в Москве, прибавь ещё половину к этой сумме.


 Не забывай ещё про частные уроки. Думаю, и на них можно что-то заработать. 

А эта бразилька-бразильянка и правда очень весёлая. Женщины из Южной Америки действительно быстро зажигают)

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Ну Вы же продолжаете мне отвечать, врач-недоучка.


 Давайте расставим точки над "i". Дело в том, что вы неверно оперируете терминами и понятиями, что, в общем-то, для баранов типа вас простительно.
И тем не менее. Недоучка - человек, получивший неполное образование. Таким образом, врач (т.е. человек с высшим медобразованием) не может быть недоучкой по определению. Он может быть плохим врачом, но недоучкой. Недоучка в принципе не может быть врачом.




> Я уже заметил, что именно Вы здесь гнилой человек, раз гордитесь своим мошенничеством.


 Хотел бы обратить ваше внимание на ст. 8 УПК РФ: "*Никто не может быть признан виновным в совершении преступления* и подвергнут уголовному наказанию иначе как по приговору суда и в порядке, установленном настоящим Кодексом".
Не бросайтесь словами.




> Не знаю, чем Вы уж там в России в своё время занимались


 Хорошо, что не знаете: от инфаркта миокарда вас бы не спасли. Впрочем, мне нечего стыдиться: людей не убивал, не насиловал, разбоем и грабежом не занимался, последний кусок хлеба и рубашку у нищего не забирал.




> Вы уже предлагали кому-то из юзеров посредничать при продаже его органов.


 XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD  DDDDDDDDDDD   Еба.... кхе-кхе-кхе... вы всерьез это восприняли?!!

Всё, Remarque, после этого мне с вами точно не о чем разговаривать .

----------


## Remarque

Да будет Вам известно, дохтур, что выражение "недоучка" нередко используют и в другом смысле, а именно, когда говорят о ком-то, кого учили-учили, вроде выучили, но всё-таки недоучили, судя по его умственному развитию. Одним словом, недоучка - это малосведущий человек. 

Вы прекрасно понимаете, что совершили преступление, просто свалили по-тихому из России, пока Вас там не привлекли к ответственности. 

Забавно, как Вы всё-таки слились в унитаз, понаставив напоследок кучу своих радостных значков. Ваш имбецилизм просто зашкаливает.

----------


## June

> Зная, что уезжаем "с концами", мать взяла в кредит семизначную сумму.


 Не перестаю удивляться человеческой мерзости.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Не перестаю удивляться человеческой мерзости.


 Почитайте на Рамблере комменты ваших (наших) соотечественников к новостям a la "Кассир банка украла 20 лямов", "Работник банка вынесла из хранилища 15 лямов" - вы будете удивлены. Примерно 95% комментаторов горячо поддерживают тех, кто это сделал, и желают им удачи.
Делайте выводы, June)))

И да, забыл. Сходите оформите ипотеку - помогите банку))))

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Бойтесь, June: каждый день вы встречаетесь с этими 95% на улице, работе, а возможно, и в подъезде. Это тоже очень мерзкие люди.

----------


## June

> Бойтесь, June


 Подобным советам следуйте сами. Мне они без надобности. Когда у меня один чудак украл мобильник, я его так "горячо поддержал", что ему пришлось и деньги за телефон вернуть, и в тюрьме отсидеть.

----------


## tempo

Хоть я и могу понять, почему люди не отдают кредиты банкам-кровопийцам, и почему воруют в магазине (как Aare), не одобряю такое ничуть.
Как правило, это следствие нераспутанного клубка надуманных и настоящих обид.

Лично для себя я бухгалтерски-дотошно составил список долгов - и тех, которые за мной, и тех, которые мне не вернули.
С первыми проще, поскольку возврат зависит от меня.
Непогашенных почти не осталось, ннекоторые вернуть уже некому, некоторых не найти. Хоть в церковный ящик, что ли, кинуть.

С должными мне сложнее, ибо искусство прощения даётся мне с трудом.
Провести, что ли, взаимозачёт?  :Smile: 
Но этот способ ощущается мною неверным. Придётся тем или иным способом расплатиться, а вот должных мне, мать их туда-сюда-обратно, таки простить.

И, речь не только о денежных долгах, в основном они нематериальны.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Подобным советам следуйте сами. Мне они без надобности. Когда у меня один чудак украл мобильник, я его так "горячо поддержал", что ему пришлось и деньги за телефон вернуть, и в тюрьме отсидеть.


 Масштабнее воровать надо, June, масштабнее - миллионами, миллиардами!))) Тогда все будет ок. Украл мобильник - получил пару лет, украл лярд - получил год условно. Больше украл - меньше отсидел. Вы как будто не в РФ живете. Зачем воровать мобильник, когда можно взять кредит, которого хватит на 500 недешевых мобильников?

----------


## June

Масштабнее воровать, говорите, надо? Ну вот взяла ваша мама в кредит масштабную семизначную сумму, зная, что никогда её не отдаст и ничего ей за это не будет, потому что уезжает "с концами". И вдруг заболела. А врачи в больнице влили ей кровь не той группы или ещё чего не так сделали, потому что знали, что и им за это тоже ничего не будет. Так вот и живёте, все по одному и тому же принципу.

А советы свои, повторю последний раз, жрите сами. Пусть я никогда не стану миллиардером, но и воровать я не буду никогда.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Ну вот взяла ваша мама в кредит масштабную семизначную сумму, зная, что никогда её не отдаст и ничего ей за это не будет, потому что уезжает "с концами". И вдруг заболела.


 Да она не "вдруг" заболела. Она с 30 лет одной болячкой страдала, а в 60 с лишним у неё вылезла другая, которая оттеснила первую на второй план. Я все свое внимание сконцентрировал на второй болячке - моей по профилю, а про первую "забыл". Конечная стадия второй болячки поспособствовала обострению первой. Все - приехали.
Свой кармический бред транслируйте своим родным и близким. Кроме того, кредит был оформлен в апреле 2018, из Мордора мы уехали в сентябре, а человек умер в феврале 2019. Где тут "вдруг"?
Бля, как сложно с дремучими людьми разговаривать.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Пусть я никогда не стану миллиардером


 Ну конечно же не станете: в РФ для этого надо воровать.

----------


## Скурлатий

> Ну конечно же не станете: в РФ для этого надо воровать.


 На Украине с этим дело обстоит иначе? Интересно как скоро и куда Вы слиняете оттуда ровно по тем же причинам?

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> На Украине


 В Украине.




> с этим дело обстоит иначе?


 Долго объяснять) Здесь уже почти все разокрали))) Поэтому - да, _сейчас_ иначе. Разница между РФ и Украиной в масштабах воровства: в РФ ресурсов больше. Вот и все. Просто Украину все время грабили и вывозили из нее все: уголь, металл, хлеб, даже землю. Вывозили в РСФСР.




> Интересно как скоро и куда Вы слиняете оттуда ровно по тем же причинам?


 Вы перепутали причину со следствием. Кредит - это не причина отъезда из РФ, а следствие. Причина отъезда - нежелание оставаться жить в стране, у которой нет будущего.

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tiger, не горячитесь )
Вы отводили срок до появления бутонов - около года, на завязь - полтора, и на появление плодов на нэнькиных кущах - 2 года.
Мы тут так неспешно самоубиваемся, что вполне можем подождать, и пошшупать плоды в реальности.
Лично мне от этих плодов будет несомненная польза - наша Синеокая немало торгует с вашей Щеневмерлой, а я таки пенсионер, и доходы государства напрямую влияют на мои.
/ещё раз выражаю робкую надежду, что ветер, в случае чего с АЭС, будет дуть строго в сторону Польши  :Smile:  /

----------


## Скурлатий

> В Украине.


 На Украине. Так по-русски. Вы же уверяли что знаток русского языка. Такова норма применения в данном случае. Как это звучит на украинском языке - дело этого языка.



> Долго объяснять) Здесь уже почти все разокрали))) Поэтому - да, _сейчас_ иначе. Разница между РФ и Украиной в масштабах воровства: в РФ ресурсов больше. Вот и все. Просто Украину все время грабили и вывозили из нее все: уголь, металл, хлеб, даже землю. Вывозили в РСФСР.


 Красть всегда найдется что. Советское наследие еще не опустело. Про масштабы - согласен. Ну а "вывозили" - это просто смешно. Так "вывозили", что до сих пор разграбить еще не могут. Вот сейчас действительно вывозят. И ничего не строят с пониманием, что все равно развалится.



> Вы перепутали причину со следствием. Кредит - это не причина отъезда из РФ, а следствие. Причина отъезда - нежелание оставаться жить в стране, у которой нет будущего.


 Это Вы все перепутали. У России действительно с будущим напряги, вот только у Украины напряги уже с настоящим. А будущего просто нет. Если не понимаете - поймете потом. Именно поэтому я и поинтересовался на счет будущих планов.

----------


## tempo

Кстати, я где-то читал, что на славянских европейских языках Украину предлОгают через "на".
Ведётся ли там разъяснительная работа?  :Wink:

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> На Украине. Так по-русски. Вы же уверяли что знаток русского языка.


 Ага.

А.С.Пушкин. "Полтава": "И перенес войну в Украйну".
Н.В.Гоголь. "Страшная месть": "Порядку нет в Украине: полковники и есаулы грызутся, как собаки, между собою".
Л.Н.Толстой. "Война и мир": "Багратион долго не присоединяется (хотя в этом главная цель всех начальствующих лиц) потому, что ему кажется, что он на этом марше ставит в опасность свою армию и что выгоднее всего для него отступить левее и южнее, беспокоя с фланга и тыла неприятеля и комплектуя свою армию в Украине".
А.П.Чехов. Письмо И.Леонтьеву: "Итак, я еду в Украйну, а Вы, крокодил, остаетесь в тундре".

----------


## Скурлатий

> Ага.
> 
> А.С.Пушкин. "Полтава": "И перенес войну в Украйну".
> Н.В.Гоголь. "Страшная месть": "Порядку нет в Украине: полковники и есаулы грызутся, как собаки, между собою".
> Л.Н.Толстой. "Война и мир": "Багратион долго не присоединяется (хотя в этом главная цель всех начальствующих лиц) потому, что ему кажется, что он на этом марше ставит в опасность свою армию и что выгоднее всего для него отступить левее и южнее, беспокоя с фланга и тыла неприятеля и комплектуя свою армию в Украине".
> А.П.Чехов. Письмо И.Леонтьеву: "Итак, я еду в Украйну, а Вы, крокодил, остаетесь в тундре".


 Вы еще времена Ивана Грозного вспомните. Или может хотите сказать, что правильно говорить не Украина, а Украйна? Окраина и есть окраина и всегда будет звучать "отправиться на окраину".

----------


## Скурлатий

> Кстати, я где-то читал, что на славянских европейских языках Украину предлОгают через "на".
> Ведётся ли там разъяснительная работа?


 Так и есть. По чешски "я выучился на химика на Украине" - Na ukrajině jsem se učil chemii.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Вы еще времена Ивана Грозного вспомните.


 Творчество Ивана Грозного на уроках русской литературы в школах не изучают. Пушкин, Гоголь, Толстой и Чехов - это, если вы позабыли, классики.




> Окраина и есть окраина и всегда будет звучать "отправиться на окраину".


 Окраину, простите, чего?

----------


## Скурлатий

> Окраину, простите, чего?


 В изначальном варианте - окраину Речи Посполитой. Но название прижилось и в России.

----------


## tempo

Сравнивал гимны Польши и Украины.
Jeszcze Polska nie zginęła, 
Ще не вмерла України 

Повеселил польский куплет:

Вислу перейдем и Варту, 
Польшу возродим! 
Нам примером Бонапарт! 
Знаем: победим! 

 :Smile:

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> В изначальном варианте - окраину Речи Посполитой. Но название прижилось и в России.


 Скурлатий, дружище, давайте-ка вы свои ымперские амбиции засунете себе в одно физиологическое отверстие и оглянетесь вокруг себя. Я совсем не говорю, что в Украине все отлично и прекрасно, но от новостей из РФ у меня реально волосы дыбом встают.

----------


## Скурлатий

> Скурлатий, дружище, давайте-ка вы свои ымперские амбиции засунете себе в одно физиологическое отверстие и оглянетесь вокруг себя. Я совсем не говорю, что в Украине все отлично и прекрасно, но от новостей из РФ у меня реально волосы дыбом встают.


 Никаких амбиций, дружище. Всего лишь дружеский совет. Ну а Россия идет тем же путем и туда, где сейчас Украина. Разве что не так быстро и не так идиотично. И меня не радует такое движение. Удивляюсь, что находятся оптимисты на счет Украины вообще...

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Ну а Россия идет тем же путем и туда, где сейчас Украина.


 Да, интересный момент. Впервые задумываться об отъезде из РФ я начал уже в апреле 2014 г., т.е. как раз после аннексии Крыма. Для меня уже тогда было совершенно очевидно, что ничем хорошим для РФ эта авантюра не закончится.

----------


## Скурлатий

> Да, интересный момент. Впервые задумываться об отъезде из РФ я начал уже в апреле 2014 г., т.е. как раз после аннексии Крыма. Для меня уже тогда было совершенно очевидно, что ничем хорошим для РФ эта авантюра не закончится.


 И в итоге приняли совсем уж отвратительный выбор. Я задумывался в 90-е. И даже делал... в Канаду. Но когда пришел срок - отказался. Причина - наступило понимание, что там ничем не лучше. Странно, да? Ну а выбор Украины как места жизни - это вообще нонсенс. Хуже только в Конго или где-то рядом. Да и то не факт, что там хуже... Мир вообще сегодня стоит на пороге большого "бабаха". И кто как в нем пострадает и как вылезет - вопрос интересный. Я за то, что сильнее пострадают те, кто претендует на сохранение существующего статус-кво. Меньше - те, кто планирует его изменить в свою пользу. Ну а в Конго - вообще ничего не поменяется. Они даже не заметят. Украина же - одна из первых жертв начавшихся перемен. Так что подумайте, как я и советовал в начале, над выбором более оптимального места. Ну или не думайте, если выбрали именно такой способ самоубийства. Надеюсь, не забанят за озвучивание способа самоубийства Украиной.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

То, что сейчас происходит в России, лучше всех вам может поведать работник бюджетной сферы, в данном случае, я. Согласна с доком, будущего у России нет, пока у власти несменяемый ВП. Но не надо думать, что после его ухода, что-то изменится. Он ищет приемника, а это означает, что прожить до глубокой старости он собирается относительно спокойно, шарахаясь по тайге и собирая грибы. То, что происходит с нами, это всего лишь следствие его амбициозных деяний. В сферах, что финансируются из федерального бюджета, произошли сокращения, но нормы при этом не стали ниже, напротив, требования повысились в разы. Допустим, полиция. Работать некому, ибо численность достигла минимума, но тем не менее, требуют большее число раскрытий преступлений, причем это никак не мотивируется, заставляют работать на голом энтузиазме. Моя сфера, бухгалтерия министерства образования. Оптимизировали, частично сократили экономический отдел, перекинув их работу на наш, зарплатный. К окладу добавили всего 10%. Это около 1000 рублей. Экономия при этом составила гораздо большую сумму, но куда она уходит, неизвестно. Кроме этого, нас контролируют на выборах, мы должны присутствовать в обязательном порядке, раньше даже оглашали, за кого надо голосовать, в последний раз, промолчали. Мы не имеем права участвовать в демонстрациях, в продвижении каких-то партий.  Нас обязуют принимать участие в митингах, которые регламентированы властью. С учетом того, какое количество сотрудников задействовано в бюджетной сфере, можно представить, как осуществляются выборы и другие государственные мероприятия. Везде затягивают гайки, и дышать уже нечем. Мне только одно интересно, доколе… Насколько хватит терпения у населения? Но сдается мне, что еще надолго хватит, ибо рабство у них в крови…

----------


## Скурлатий

> То, что сейчас происходит в России, лучше всех вам может поведать работник бюджетной сферы, в данном случае, я. Согласна с доком, будущего у России нет, пока у власти несменяемый ВП. Но не надо думать, что после его ухода, что-то изменится. Он ищет приемника, а это означает, что прожить до глубокой старости он собирается относительно спокойно, шарахаясь по тайге и собирая грибы. То, что происходит с нами, это всего лишь следствие его амбициозных деяний. В сферах, что финансируются из федерального бюджета, произошли сокращения, но нормы при этом не стали ниже, напротив, требования повысились в разы. Допустим, полиция. Работать некому, ибо численность достигла минимума, но тем не менее, требуют большее число раскрытий преступлений, причем это никак не мотивируется, заставляют работать на голом энтузиазме. Моя сфера, бухгалтерия министерства образования. Оптимизировали, частично сократили экономический отдел, перекинув их работу на наш, зарплатный. К окладу добавили всего 10%. Это около 1000 рублей. Экономия при этом составила гораздо большую сумму, но куда она уходит, неизвестно. Кроме этого, нас контролируют на выборах, мы должны присутствовать в обязательном порядке, раньше даже оглашали, за кого надо голосовать, в последний раз, промолчали. Мы не имеем права участвовать в демонстрациях, в продвижении каких-то партий.  Нас обязуют принимать участие в митингах, которые регламентированы властью. С учетом того, какое количество сотрудников задействовано в бюджетной сфере, можно представить, как осуществляются выборы и другие государственные мероприятия. Везде затягивают гайки, и дышать уже нечем. Мне только одно интересно, доколе… Насколько хватит терпения у населения? Но сдается мне, что еще надолго хватит, ибо рабство у них в крови…


 А я и не спорю. Могу и сам много чего добавить. И дело не в несменяемости, при сменяемости было бы как на Украине, то есть еще хуже. И я знаю, что впереди у России очень трудные времена. Сумеют изменить систему власти и экономики - выживут. Не - значит отправятся вслед за Украиной. И в отличие от Украины - потенциал на изменения есть, вопрос только как он реализуется в будущем. У Украины же вообще нет шансов. Она никому не нужна. Ни Европе, ни России, ни тем более США. И там и там назревают серьезные проблемы и все озабочены только собственным спасением. Ну а Украина... ее будут грабить. Причем все и под радостные скачки населения.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> И в итоге приняли совсем уж отвратительный выбор.


 Скурлатий, я шахматист и весы по зодиаку - выбор таких людей всегда самый лучший, самый точный и самый взвешенный на момент совершения этого выбора и учетом ближне-, средне- и долгосрочной перспективы.




> И даже делал... в Канаду.


 Отличный выбор! Сюда можно добавить Австралию и Новую Зеландию.




> Причина - наступило понимание, что там ничем не лучше. Странно, да? .


 Да, настолько странно, что, признаюсь, у меня промелькнула мысль, что вам не мешало бы показаться психиатру))




> Ну а выбор Украины как места жизни - это вообще нонсенс.


 Простите, но для меня нонсенс заключался в том, чтобы оставаться жить среди забитого, озлобленного на весь мир рабья, у которого во всех их бедах виноваты Обама, злые америкосы, хитрые жиды и хохлы-бандеры и которое все время грозится превратить всех в радиоактивный пепел.




> Хуже только в Конго или где-то рядом. Да и то не факт, что там хуже...


 Конечно не факт)) Вы, главное, больше Кисель-ТВ и ПаRussia24 смотрите - там вам на многое глаза раскроют!




> Мир вообще сегодня стоит на пороге большого "бабаха".


 Вот! В этом я с вами абсолютно согласен!




> Я за то, что сильнее пострадают те, кто претендует на сохранение существующего статус-кво. Меньше - те, кто планирует его изменить в свою пользу. Ну а в Конго - вообще ничего не поменяется. Они даже не заметят. Украина же - одна из первых жертв начавшихся перемен.


 Больше всего пострадают те, кто может что-то потерять. Те, кому терять нечего, не пострадают.




> Надеюсь, не забанят за озвучивание способа самоубийства Украиной.


 Как знать... Тут есть такой товарищ по имени Remarque. Ему почти в каждом посте эти способы видятся. Может пожаловаться))

----------


## Скурлатий

Ну про Каспарова не скажешь. Тоже шахматист... а все какую-то фигню нес. То в новую хронологию решил поиграть, то в политику полез. 

Канада - нет совсем. Австралия - лучше. Новая Зеландия - хорошо, но недоступно. Объяснять долго...

Да нет, просто реалии оказались не так хороши, как их рекламируют. Не рай там. Чем-то лучше, чем-то хуже. И перспективы довольно туманны. Фактически - менять шило на мыло.

Поменьше читайте либеральной литературки. Лучше поезжайте и поживите там, где на Ваш взгляд лучше всего. И вряд ли это будет Украина. Ну а то, что там происходит - я в курсе. Не далее чем вчера общался с киевлянкой, у которой до сих пор отопления нет. 

Про кисель-тв слышал, но сказать ничего не могу, поскольку лет 10 уже ТВ не включаю. Раздражение началось с рекламы, усугубилось потом тупыми передачами. Вообщем-то даже нейтральные каналы типа "National geographic" я отношу к тупым, ибо рассчитаны на отсталых дебилов, которым надо повторять один и тот же примитивный текст в течении передачи.

Ну хоть в чем-то нашли согласие... так раз согласны - включайте мозг и оценивайте возможные следствия.

Верно, я и говорю, что пострадают те, кто сейчас больше всего влияет на мир. И их влияние падает. Ну и те, кого они инструментом своим считают. Украину, например. Или курдов в Сирии...

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Поменьше читайте либеральной литературки.


 Бог с вами!) Я уже лет десять читаю только Агату Кристи, Чейза, Стаута и книги по медицине. А, забыл)) Еще "Тарзана" Бэрроуза лет 7 назад прочитал всего. 26 или 28 томов... А вам слабо?)) 




> Не далее чем вчера общался с киевлянкой, у которой до сих пор отопления нет.


 Ага, Украина уже 5 лет замерзает-замерзает, да никак не замерзнет.

----------


## Скурлатий

Одобряю. И не слабо. Хотя вкусы у нас разные. Детективы с приключениями с детства не люблю. Я вот, время от времени люблю перечитывать Крапивина - для души. Отличный способ погружения в детские воспоминания. Анчарова не так давно для себя открыл. Жалею только что так поздно. Тоже не раз перечитывал. Рекомендую... Ну и разную фантастику почитываю, хотя последнее время все больше хлам пишут. Но бывают и яркие исключения. Например, "Рыбари и виноградари". Советую, на Ваш вкус должно хорошо лечь.

Но процесс идет и отрицать сие глупо. Знаете, есть такая интересная технология - газогенераторы. Технологии еще довоенные и популярные когда-то. Потом с доступной нефтью про них забыли. А вот сейчас опять ренессанс начинается и знаете кто лидер? Украина. Видимо на это есть очевидная причина, когда дрова доступнее и дешевле...

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Бог с вами!) Я уже лет десять читаю только Агату Кристи, Чейза, Стаута и книги по медицине. А, забыл)) Еще "Тарзана" Бэрроуза лет 7 назад прочитал всего. 26 или 28 томов... А вам слабо?))


 Я это уже прочитала, лет в 10. Да, впечатлило. Но  DETROIT, по следам которого ты идешь, лишит вас последних иллюзий.  Это творение века.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

DETROIT: Become Human, если станет интересно.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Я это уже прочитала, лет в 10.


 Вы в 10 лет осилили "Тарзана"? Круто)) Это ж целая эпопея, которая круче "Тихого Дона" и "Войны и мира", лол)))

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Вы в 10 лет осилили "Тарзана"? Круто)) Это ж целая эпопея, которая круче "Тихого Дона" и "Войны и мира", лол)))


 Да какой еще "Тарзан", о чем вы говорите...

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Да какой еще "Тарзан", о чем вы говорите...


 Об этом:




> Я это уже прочитала, лет в 10. Да, впечатлило.


 в ответ на мой пост:

"Бог с вами!) Я уже лет десять читаю только Агату Кристи, Чейза, Стаута и книги по медицине. А, забыл)) Еще "Тарзана" Бэрроуза лет 7 назад прочитал всего. 26 или 28 томов... А вам слабо?))"

----------


## MaxiCo

Кстати, ветка для фор рашен спикерс болталась в закладках - там и ныне почившие форумы обсуждались. Сегодня решил глянуть - уже не пашет. Ни с вэпээном, ни без. Ну, как грицца - туда и дорога.

----------


## Nabat

> DETROIT: Become Human, если станет интересно.


 Пф....тупая, топорно сделанная, глобалистская пропаганда.

----------


## 4ёрный

Регулярно читаю SS. Как-то всё однобоко...
Если на П6 пытаются ухватить тебя за любое написанное слово, лишь бы не дать выпилиться, то там наоборот, типа сочувствуют и желают рип))
Общения как такового очень мало.

----------


## 4ёрный

Видимо, все погружены в свои проблемы. И весьма основательно.

----------

